# Summer Run Salmon



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I been eating a lot of walleye this summer. I never really get tired of em. Kings on the other hand, well its a lot to choke down but if I keep one I eat it. 
Its like a rite of fall passage I suppose. Every fall I got to choke down some salmon and in return I get me some eggs for oct and nov. 
True I could try to skip this rite by begging for some skeins at the cleaning station. I usually do get me a few skeins that way, but I feel like its my duty to have to eat at least one chinook hen for the season


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've never felt it was my duty to consume Kings caught in a river. I used to keep some, and give lots away. I got real good at smoking fish. But now I don't fish for Kings a whole lot, and I don't keep any. I bum eggs at cleaning stations, for bait.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Fishndude said:


> I've never felt it was my duty to consume Kings caught in a river. I used to keep some, and give lots away. I got real good at smoking fish. But now I don't fish for Kings a whole lot, and I don't keep any. I bum eggs at cleaning stations, for bait.


Lol, from the river? Hens? I just threw up a little in my mouth……. Used to do all that crazy smoking work to give it away too. Then realized I could sleep more and fish more when I just gave it away in the round….lol


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

I dunno guys, Salmon Cakes on a winter Sunday (like when we watched the Skins play Green Bay) is tough to beat.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I like my kings fresh and grilled with a nice healthy coat of Montreal steak seasoning, other than that I can them. Save some for cut bait also.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Manolin said:


> Lol, from the river? Hens? I just threw up a little in my mouth



LOL!
I'm pretty choosy about which ones I eat. No beat up nasty ones. 
Honestly though most of the biters I catch are in pretty good shape.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Enjoyed salmon patties as a kid. Even cold ones... A healthy appetite factored.
Canned fish was a sign we'd eat alright come winter with a variety of foods put up.. And salmon were welcomed in the mix.

A former co-worker (short on dental assets) cubed salmon into about one inch squares. Then used shake n bake seasoning.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Rain … is good, yeah?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

i grew up eating sucker patties, kings, well i tried them smoked, baked n grilled, i don't care for them, but they did make good trapping bait, but not as good as a lakers, now i like to grind them up, n lightly sprinkle them in the garden (late fall) n shallow till it under


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ojh said:


> I dunno guys, Salmon Cakes on a winter Sunday (like when we watched the Skins play Green Bay) is tough to beat.


Not for me. I have a very long list of things I'd rather eat than King Salmon patties, from MI Kings. How come nobody makes Walleye patties?


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> Not for me. I have a very long list of things I'd rather eat than King Salmon patties, from MI Kings. How come nobody makes Walleye patties?


Walleyes make it to the skillet too quick to be turned into patties, yum!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I can smoke a fish like the one in my pic and make it taste almost like bacon. Trouble is I can't eat it like that anymore. Too much salt and suger.

I got really sick a while back. They had to remove my gall bladder. Had some issues with my pancreas. They can't remove that 
Took me awhile to get better, but now I can't eat stuff like bacon or smoked salmon.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> He's been out jigging the past couple weeks. I'd much rather be sitting in my boat doing that for one fish than hiking all over hells half acre for one fish! Yes, that would be age catching up with me. Lol


Great to see you post. Always enjoy your posts.

Now that “OG” TC has posted can anyone get @Whit or @stelmon to resurface?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> He's been out jigging the past couple weeks. I'd much rather be sitting in my boat doing that for one fish than hiking all over hells half acre for one fish! Yes, that would be age catching up with me. Lol


Well holly ghost.. he's still around. Great to see your name back on here.. now if we can just get you to stick around..


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Since someone mentioned jigging.. how well would a 16ft aluminum do in thee lake??.
I would love to give it a try before I turn into worm food..


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Most of the jigging isn’t done in the lake. It’s in the lake river mouths. Muskegon Lake, Betsie Bay, pere Marquette lake, Manistee Lake, etc


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

lostontheice said:


> Since someone mentioned jigging.. how well would a 16ft aluminum do in thee lake??.
> I would love to give it a try before I turn into worm food..


Your boat will do fine. You should see what some people take out there. I've seen canoes, kayaks, even drift boats out there. It's a zoo at times, so be ready for that.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've done it a few times from my kayak... was alot of fun catching kings from the yack


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

thousandcasts said:


> He's been out jigging the past couple weeks. I'd much rather be sitting in my boat doing that for one fish than hiking all over hells half acre for one fish! Yes, that would be age catching up with me. Lol


Wondering what ever happened to Clem and Cleo? You know, "son of a son of a snagger". Those guys?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I've done it a few times from my kayak... was alot of fun catching kings from the yack


I've seen YouTube of that.. set hook go for a ride..


----------

